# H.r. 3999



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This without question gives me concern for how it could be abused as indicated.



> I see a "bipartisan" group of congressmen has sponsored a bill to allow the ATF or other law enforcement agencies to do - pretty much what they want to do.
> 
> Evidently, someone said "It would be a good idea to outlaw those bump fire stocks that guy killed all those people with in Las Vegas." And then an ANTI got involved, and forgot to specify what this proposed law was to do.
> 
> Ostensibly, it will prohibit the manufacture and possession of any device to increase the rate of fire of a firearm. In practice, the lack of specifics leaves what this boll does open. For example, someone entirely ignorant of firearms might think a Timney trigger you replaced the unsafe trigger on your converted military rifle was intended to increase the rate of fire. After all, what to people ignorant of guns know about rifles that fire when you open the bolt to unload them.


H.R. 3999, Filled With Words Meaning Not What They Seem | Extrano's Alley


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Beware the government saying they are here to help. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any device, and not just bump-fire stocks. Any trigger assembly that increases the rate of fire. Heck, what about people with really quick trigger fingers? Are ATF agents armed with tin snips going to visit those people?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Any device, and not just bump-fire stocks. Any trigger assembly that increases the rate of fire. Heck, what about people with really quick trigger fingers? Are ATF agents armed with tin snips going to visit those people?


 Shhhhh! Don't give them any ideas.
Agincourt anyone??


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the phrase they always put in these bills, "and for other purposes" Means whatever they want it to mean.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Please study the English / England history of gun ownership. 

An event occurred with a hand gun. They were ordered locked up at govt regulated ranges, then police departments and finally banned for the most part. 

An event occured with a shotgun, and the same process lead to them being relegated to hunting clubs with clay pigeons.

An event occured with a rifle and the same treatment.

America goes after a bump stock it just sets the ball rolling down the hill to oblivion.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They really don't get it, win or lose, they force folks to go underground and also creates the black market. Easy way to invent more criminals, just expand the prohibited class. How do we do a reset on all this crap? Rhetorical question, we all know.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Contact your congresscritters
Tell them to vote this down


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I posted something on this bill the other day. Open ended and ambiguous. Does anyone still care to negotiate in good faith with the devil over bump stocks? Not one inch should be given knowing liberal socialist will take a mile.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You know what bothers me? Even if I thought that bump stocks should be outlawed. I would not advise it. If you give the gun grabbers anything they find a way to twist the law to do more for them than what was intended. How can you deal with someone that's unreasonable? Be unreasonable. So be it


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Do you even need a bump stock for bump fire?? NO! Do you need an aftermarket trigger to shoot fast? NO! Do you need hi cap mags to put a lot of rounds down range? NO! 
You need practice, th live know this, so they are working toward the eventual outlawing of free thinking.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When they outlaw belt loops, only outlaws will have belt loops.


----------

